

Teacher’s aide fired for refusing to hand over Facebook password - Bud
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/teachers-aide-fired-for-refusing-to-hand-over-facebook-password/11246

======
fiatmoney
IANAL, but it seems as though an employer asking for a site password
(consenting to which would cause you to violate the site's ToS) would be at a
minimum guilty of tortious interference.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tortious_interference>

------
dezwald
In my opinion, if you are publicly posting inappropriate content and showing
it at work to your co-workers and or students, then yes, there should be some
consequence. However, if someone is snooping and around for personal info
about a teacher or an employee, i believe there is a better approach to
handling the situation. Perhaps maybe making the teacher or employee revoke
public access to his or her webpage/personal info.

I can only imagine how many teachers and employees would be out of a job if
all their personal and private life details dug up and investigated.

Everything is subjective in context.

~~~
notatoad
if you are publicly promoting inappropriate content at work, there's no need
for your password. the subject of inappropriate stuff on facebook needs
context, employers asking for your password does not - there is no possible
situation in which that could be justified.

------
alt_
Earlier discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3782462>

------
dalore
There might be no law in them asking for it. But there is no law saying you
have to give it to them either.

------
Craiggybear
What I can't get my head around here is how these employers know someone has a
FB (or any other) account, and what Earthly bloody business they imagine that
it has to do with them?

Next, are they going to be asking for your bank card PIN numbers?

Tell them to go fuck themselves! And if they fire you, sue them. Better still,
don't have an FB account. And if you do it certainly isn't going to be your
"real" name.

A few test cases will soon put a stop to this business and take down a peg (or
three) these "employers" with an inflated sense of their own importance.

Such impertinence!

~~~
re_todd
A couple thoughts came to mind 1\. How big of a jackass a person would have to
be to think it's ok to ask for someones username and password to anything
shocks me 2\. I don't have a facebook account, so what would happen to people
like me? Who would believe me? They might assume I'm a liar and treat me as
though I'm being insubordinate I really hope Congress does somethings fast.
Maybe we need a kind of "wall of shame" to report companies that do this in
the meantime.

------
aresant
Total linkbait title, real story clears it up a bit:

"Hester was using Facebook . . . She jokingly posted a picture of a co-
worker’s pants around her ankles and a pair of shoes, with the caption
“Thinking of you.”"

I would be concerned too as a parent if a teacher's aid did that, and really
if you have so little self-awareness that a public FB posting like that could
get you in trouble you don't deserve to be employed around my kids.

~~~
EliRivers
"I would be concerned too as a parent if a teacher's aid did that" How is that
concerning? If she'd posted a picture of herself executing kittens, or
planning a series of gruesome murders, yes, sure, that's concerning. But a
pictures of pants and ankles? How is that something to be concerned about? Or
are you saying that you don't think that's anything to worry about, but you
only want your children to be near adults who spend their lives in some kind
of insane fearful paranoia? If that IS what you want, what's wrong with YOU?
What kind of people would your children turn into if every adult they ever met
was a terrified paranoic?

~~~
ilmare
The keywords are "co-worker" and "public" post(as "visible to co-workers and
student parents) here. As much as I dislike violation of privacy by employers
as parent I'd be concerned about this.

